# Nissan 200sx/sentra b14 Black Widow 2 Kit



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

The front and back bumpers are finally done. The black widow 2 sides are finishing up as we speak. There is one more side skirt of a different style to be made and the HAN design side skirt is done for the 4dr sentras. I'll post the pics below for you fellow nissan buddies to see. I will updated you guys with more pictures soon. If you guys have any questions please feel free to PM or email me at [email protected] 




























Please give me a couple days to get a picture of the HANs 4dr side skirts.

The black widow 2 front/rear and HAN 4dr side skirts are available to purchase. I'll let you guys know when the bw2 sides will be done. Thanks for viewing


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

those are nice wheels, what kind are they?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i really dig those wheels too.......


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh yes, I definetly like..... I NEED to see a picture of this kit in the 4 door sentra.... :showpics.... please!!


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *those are nice wheels, what kind are they? *


I hate those wheels. Those are temps.. the racing harts cp035s I took off before they worked on the car.. You can have the wheels if my friend doesnt take it.

sentra96816... I'll have the pic up ASAP.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

the kit looks like a square robot or something. it doesnt flow. but it is good to have more to choose from.


----------

